# Tiny Underground House & shelter



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Small Underground House & Shelter | Tiny House Design

I came across this and it meets my like of small houses, but the practical aspects are pretty neat. Underground, good for no high profile, and good for earth sheltered, and the shelter can be a multiuse area.

I can see one blending in on a dessert similar to the opening scene with Luke Skywalker on the original "Star Wars", or I'd like it with some vegatation, trees to further blend it into the wood work , so to speak.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

That is so neat. DH has talked about an underground house, but I'm so claustraphobic I didn't think I could handle something like that. But this one has enough outdoor light from the greenhouse and french doors I could probably handle that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking this would work for me, but I'd add one more large room off the greenhouse - a big sewing room that opens onto the green house and maybe to the bedroom. I'd thought when I moved back down here in 1984, that I'd have a conventional underground house with the glass front with steel garage doors to pull down over the glass during the bad weather. Of course, I anticipated needing cots for the friends and family that came over on those bad weather nights.

but this configuration combinds that thought with my dog trot house by having that greenhouse somewhat like in an enclosed hacienda court yard.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

This one isn't tiny - but it is pretty cool and not easily seen. The Invisible Dome Home | Monolithic

This one isn't all that timy either, but still cool. Dome Home Photos - The Nebraska Dome Home | SmugMug I'd like to see it from the prairie side once the grass has grown - bet you couldn't even see it.

Oh and check out the houses theses guys have done - some are on the smaller side. Green Roof & Earth Sheltered Homes & building systems Manufactured by Formworks Building, inc.

Underground is easier to heat/cool, and there isn't much cost difference between digging a tiny hole and digging a bigger one - so people tend to go bigger with underground homes.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> I was thinking this would work for me, but I'd add one more large room off the greenhouse - a big sewing room that opens onto the green house and maybe to the bedroom. I'd thought when I moved back down here in 1984, that I'd have a conventional underground house with the glass front with steel garage doors to pull down over the glass during the bad weather. Of course, I anticipated needing cots for the friends and family that came over on those bad weather nights.
> 
> but this configuration combinds that thought with my dog trot house by having that greenhouse somewhat like in an enclosed hacienda court yard.


Needs more storage for preps


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you see the youtube on that page, there is pantry for storage right behind the kitchen wall on the way to the bathroom. For those that don'e sew much make that extra room I speak of as a storage area. I like the green house and the water storage area, too.


I've not checked out those other links yet, but thank you for providing them.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Wags said:


> This one isn't tiny - but it is pretty cool and not easily seen. The Invisible Dome Home | Monolithic
> 
> This one isn't all that timy either, but still cool. Dome Home Photos - The Nebraska Dome Home | SmugMug I'd like to see it from the prairie side once the grass has grown - bet you couldn't even see it.
> 
> ...


I have actually seen that Church in B'ham, just driving by though. Always thought it was kind of neat looking.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Angie, yeah, I would need an extra room, but hadn't even thought of the dog walk area in the greenhouse. Wonder how goats would do in there.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

angie, that underground house in star wars is a real house in africa.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> Angie, yeah, I would need an extra room, but hadn't even thought of the dog walk area in the greenhouse. Wonder how goats would do in there.


I've thought about what to do with the goats, chickens, horses, etc- figured a mostly underground dome barn with drop down steel shutters in the front and a tunnel to the house in the back. Full spectrum lighting for them in case of a prolonged need to stay indoors. Oh and planned space for one of those forage growing machines & the seed needed. That way they would have fresh feed daily regardless as long as the power and water held out.

Megamillions is $200M tonight - I'm dreaming BIG!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> angie, that underground house in star wars is a real house in africa.


I didn't know that. See, it works on this planet!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Wags said:


> I've thought about what to do with the goats, chickens, horses, etc- figured a mostly underground dome barn with drop down steel shutters in the front and a tunnel to the house in the back. Full spectrum lighting for them in case of a prolonged need to stay indoors. Oh and planned space for one of those forage growing machines & the seed needed. That way they would have fresh feed daily regardless as long as the power and water held out.
> 
> Megamillions is $200M tonight - I'm dreaming BIG!


People perish for lack of a vision.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I was thinking this would work for me, but I'd add one more large room off the greenhouse - a big sewing room that opens onto the green house and maybe to the bedroom.


I was thinking the same thing. If you extended the "living tube" and wrapped it around the back of the green house, you could add 2 or 3 more rooms with doors into the green house. That pantry looks big enough for a traditional family of 1 or 2, but if you extend the "living tube" on that end another 10' you would have a great prepper size pantry for a small family (especially if you store home dried foods....which take less room which would leave more space for "tools")


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Google "Earthships" - they're pretty cool.

Sustainable Green Buildings Earthship Biotecture | Beyond LEED Architecture
Earthship Landing Durango Colorado"
John Kejr's Taos Earthships.com page - call 1(888)TAOS-HOUSE

We live in a small Earth-bermed house. They have their own unique set of issues. This one was built about 30 years ago and was not properly sealed, so we run a dehumidifier when necessary.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

JGex said:


> Google "Earthships" - they're pretty cool.
> 
> Sustainable Green Buildings Earthship Biotecture | Beyond LEED Architecture
> Earthship Landing Durango Colorado"
> ...


Beat me too it. First thing I thought when I checked out the link.
they are pretty cool, I think the layout of many works much better.

One thing the linked house doesn't show is drainage in the court yard.


----------

